# Electricity . a real shocker



## mikeR (Mar 12, 2013)

While preparing for our move to the Kuala Lumpur area for an expat assignment, we were hit with a shocker, most of our electrical items (U.S.A. 120V 60Hz) are not compatible with the electricity in KL (230V-50hz). I have read that step down transformers may be used on some items, but not others. 

I am most concerned with A/V equipment and computers, as my employment is based on my computer. The transformers will adjust the voltage but not the frequency (50Hz to 60Hz). Also, most of the web sites do not recommend even bringing A/V and computers as it is not worth the trouble. 

Can any of the expats offer insights into their experiences with moving high- end electronics, computers and small kitchen appliances? 
Did the transformers work? 
Are all the outlets "Type G " British BS-1363 type with 230V - 50Hz?

Also, the broadcast standards are different (NTSC vs. PAL). Is there a difference in the broadband internet signal? we plan on using the internet to stream content to our devices.


----------

